# Moving to Javea



## tebear (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, Last year i posted a thread about our family's potential move to Spain. 
Having travelled around the Costa Blanca area, we have decided our destination will be Javea and plan to move in May this year. We will rent in the area for at least the first year and are coming over in mid april to find our new home.
We have an eight month baby girl and are expecting another baby later this year. We will have private health cover but will hope to use the local Hospital for the birth.
I will be working from home luckily 

We would love to chat with and/or to meet up with families with young children to make new friends and get advice on the local area and the local healthcare facilities.

Looking forward to hearing from you all :wave:

Andy, Larisa and Isabelle


----------



## casanunda (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Andy et al.

Ruth and I will be moving to Javea in a couple of weeks time so will be looking to meet new people too. How about you PM me once you've moved in so we can get together for a beer?

We're probably a little older, mid-40s with no kids, but young at heart


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My co mod Xabiachica lives in Javea, I'm sure she'll be around and she knows everyone there lol!!!........... and she teaches Spanish, and learning the language is a great way to meet others who are learning the language

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> My co mod Xabiachica lives in Javea, I'm sure she'll be around and she knows everyone there lol!!!........... and she teaches Spanish, and learning the language is a great way to meet others who are learning the language
> 
> Jo xxx


lol - I don't know _everyone ....._ though almost everyone seems to know me 


I do know a lot about Jávea though so ask away


----------



## tebear (Nov 12, 2012)

casanunda said:


> Hi Andy et al.
> 
> Ruth and I will be moving to Javea in a couple of weeks time so will be looking to meet new people too. How about you PM me once you've moved in so we can get together for a beer?
> 
> We're probably a little older, mid-40s with no kids, but young at heart


Hi Casanunda and Ruth, 
Yes, let's stay in touch. We will be in Javea on April 21st for a few days to find our long-term rental home. Are you buying or renting? Can you recommend good estate agents in the area?
And how are you doing your removals?

I'm sure we'll meet up soon


----------



## casanunda (Jan 7, 2013)

We're renting. Michelle at Villa Mia's (Long lets in Javea, long term rental Javea - VillaMia) been very efficient so far, she's who we're with (although, the contracts was chock full of inconsistencies that I had to work with them to correct).

Mitra from Key2rentals (Key 2 Rentals | Costa Blanca Longterm Rentals) was lovely, as was Lisa from PerfectoProperty. All of them worked hard to help us find what we were looking for.

We've rented a van from https://www.way2gohire.com, which I'll be driving, Ruth's driving the car with a trailer, roof box and the dogs.


Hope that helps.


----------



## tebear (Nov 12, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> lol - I don't know _everyone ....._ though almost everyone seems to know me
> 
> 
> I do know a lot about Jávea though so ask away


Hi Xabiachica,
I think we'll have a lot of questions in next few weeks 

My wife is expecting another baby in October. How are the medical facilities over there currently - GP's and local hospitals? We expect to use the Spanish healthcare system for the birth. Are there any facilities for giving birth in Javea or is Denia the nearest hospital option?

Re removals, do you know of any van/lorry removal services that move brits to Spain and take brits back to UK? I have heard that this is a very cost effective way to do a move if you dont have too much to take.

Also, we'd appreciate any rental agency recommendations for our trip on 21st april. Someone maybe who can spend a bit of time with us to get a feel for the different areas of Javea.

Thanks for your help


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebear said:


> Hi Xabiachica,
> I think we'll have a lot of questions in next few weeks
> 
> My wife is expecting another baby in October. How are the medical facilities over there currently - GP's and local hospitals? We expect to use the Spanish healthcare system for the birth. Are there any facilities for giving birth in Javea or is Denia the nearest hospital option?
> ...


the state healthcare system is still good, despite the cutbacks - a student of mine, although entitled to state healthcare, for some reason insists on using the private sector

he has coincidentally been having similar tests to my younger daughter - we use the state system

his investigations started several weeks before hers - he's still waiting for results, whereas she has within about 5 weeks of the initial GP appointment had x rays & a scan, a consultant appointment & is 3 weeks into physio...... he still doesn't have a diagnosis & was kept waiting 1.5 hours for his scan - after waiting 4 weeks for the appointment!!

my daughter had her x ray & scan within a week of the GP referral & we were in & out of the hospital in Denia/La Xara within 15 mins each time!!

there aren't any facilities for giving birth actually in Jávea - but the Denia/La Xara hospital is only about a 15 min drive away

the doctors in the state system don't generally speak much English, although there is one at the health centre in the town who is happy to, apparently

for moving - I'd recommend either One Way Van Hire Spain | UK Spain Removals | One Way Van Hire Spain - you can DIY or they do it for you or Spain2UK2Spain.com

I used the first to bring a few things over for me last year & the second also has a very good reputation - both are Jávea based


as for rental agents - I'm very loath to recommend anyone in particular although I know many if not most of them, but when you have narrowed it down a bit I'd be happy to tell you by PM what sort of reputation they have & whether I personally would use them


----------

